

Show HN: Keep, an iOS app that helps you love how you spend every dollar - tomrohlf
http://www.trykeep.com

======
vznatvps
Does this not infringe on Google's app, also called Keep
([https://keep.google.com](https://keep.google.com))?

~~~
mmccaff
I was about the say the same. I installed Google's Keep just this week.

Also, a former coworker of mine works at Keep.com, so that also came to mind.

I guess it's a popular name. His web site does say "Keep – a new, free iOS
app" so perhaps it will not be confusing within the scope of Apple's app store
and there is no intention for an Android release.

That all said, it looks very nice from the screenshots and I was able to
understand the utility being provided from the description. Congrats on the
release.

------
blueyedlion
Seems like a cool idea, but I'm not sure if it would motivate me. If I don't
spend on something now usually I'll just end up spending that money later. It
would be great if the money moved to another account when I say that I'm
"keeping" the money

~~~
tomrohlf
That's great to hear... The feature that we are currently working on will
allow our users to move money between their accounts.

~~~
ecesena
On one hand I agree with blueyedlion, but on the other hand the cost of too
many small transactions could be overkilling.

It makes more sense, imho, something that collects till a goal and then makes
a single bigger transaction. The goal can also be useful for motivation (3
more coffees and you reach your 100$).

~~~
tomrohlf
That's an interesting idea... As we get further along in the process of making
payments real in Keep we may discover that batching transactions is the best
way to move forward.

------
dang
This story is a dupe
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8015241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8015241)),
was ring-voted and, on top of that, astroturfed. That's a bad trifecta. Please
don't.

------
dwild
Really great idea, are you considering porting it for Android?

